
Firms Pit Artificial Intelligence Against Hacking Threats - endswapper
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/14/firms-pit-artificial-intelligence-against-hacking-threats/
======
blacksmith_tb
If these agents are running locally, aren't they likely to be fooled (or even
directly targeted) by rootkits? I can see they might be able to watch a user
compromise the machine, though, depending.

